# Call of Duty - Cold War Multiplayer Spielabstürze mit immer gleichbleibendem Fehlercode 0xC0000005 (0x0) N



## Rengob (15. Januar 2021)

Liebe PCGH Community,

ich habe sehr lange überlegt, ob ich hier mein Problem schildere, aber ich komme trotz meines Wissens über Soft- und Hardware nicht auf die Lösung meines Problems. 

Ich habe aufgrund des Kaufs meiner neuen Grafikkarte das Spiel "Call of Duty - Cold War" geschenkt bekommen.
Anfangs mit "alter" PC Hardware (I7-8700K, 16GB RAM, 750W Netzteil und einer 1050 sowie mit der 3080) lief das Spiel ohne jegliche Probleme und ohne Abstürze. 
Ich hatte *nie *beide Grafikkarten gleichzeitig verbaut!! Erst die 1050 dann die 3080.

*Mitte Dezember habe ich einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut sowie Windows 10 Pro neu aufgesetzt (2x) auf dem Cold War bis Endedes Jahres 2020 zuverlässig lief!*

Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

- AMD Ryzen 9 5950X
- ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero (Bios Vers. 3003)
- MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ventus 3X 10G OC, 10240 MB GDDR6X
- Corsair Dominator Platinum, RGB, 64 GB (4 x 16 GB), DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600), C16, 1, 35 V, Schwarz
- AIO WaKu Corsair iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX CPU-Flüssigkeitskühlung (360mm)
- Windows 10 Pro installiert auf einer:
- Samsung MZ-V7S1T0BW 970 EVO Plus 1 TB NVMe M.2 Interne SSD
- 1200 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum

Eine kleine aber vielleicht durchaus wichtige Information noch als Ergänzung. 
Ich nutze in meinem System zwei HDDs. Einmal eine 4TB WD Blue und eine alte 2TB HDD.
Beide HDDs habe ich einfach aus dem alten PC übernommen und speichere auf der 4TB HDD 
meine Windows Standard Ordner wie Dokumente, Bilder, Videos, Downloads & Musik.

Als weitere Ergänzung noch, Cold War ist auf der SSD installiert, hat allerdings den "player" Ordner auf der 4TB HDD.

Seit *Anfang diesen Jahres (1.-3. Januar)* habe ich mit *Spielabstürzen* zu kämpfen. 
Dabei taucht immer wieder der gleiche Fehlercode auf: 0xC0000005 (0x0) N




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Maßnahmen um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen, habe ich bereits durchgeführt:

- BIOS Update gemacht auf Vers. 3003
- Ich habe den "player" Ordner unter den Dokumenten gelöscht
- Ich habe Grafikkartentreiber sowie sämtliche weitere Treiber neu installiert (Chipsatz, LAN, SSD, Audio, USB)
- Ich habe mein DOCP (Ram-Overclocking) deaktiviert bzw. auf automatisch gestellt
- Ich habe einen cleanen Systemstart durchgeführt mittels "msconfig" (Alle Dienste deaktiviert außer Grafikkarten- und Audiodienste)
- Ich habe Battle.NET mehrfach "Scannen und Reparieren" lassen
- Ich habe sogar einmal Windows 10 Pro neu aufgesetzt
- alle möglichen Windows 10 Updates durchgeführt
- sfc scannow durchgeführt, Fehler wurde gefunden und wurde behoben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alle diese durchgeführten Maßnahmen änderten absolut nichts an meinem Problem. *
Cold War stürzt weiterhin ab!!!


Ich bin komplett am verzweifeln... bitte helft mir, weil das macht mich wirklich fertig, wenn ich es nicht schaffe ein Problem zu lösen!!

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus für alle Antworten!!

Solltet Ihr weitere Infos brauchen, dann nur raus damit!


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Januar 2021)

Rengob schrieb:


> Ich nutze in meinem System zwei HDDs. Einmal eine 4TB WD Blue und eine alte 2TB HDD.


Zeig uns mal bitte den Screen "Benchmark" der HDs hiervon:
http://www.hdtune.com/download.html  .


----------



## Rengob (15. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zeig uns mal bitte den Screen "Benchmark" der HDs hiervon:
> http://www.hdtune.com/download.html  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Januar 2021)

Keine Auffälligkeiten.
Wird der PC sehr warm?
Hast Du *3* Grafikkarten MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ventus eingebaut?

Welche Temperaturen und Spannungen hat der PC:
https://www.hwinfo.com/  (SENSORS)  ?

Der Fehler ist bekannt bei dem Spiel:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Fehlercode 0xC0000005 (0x0) N  .

Lies auch das mal bitte:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/fataler-fehler-0x0000.1975525/page-2  .


----------



## Rengob (15. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Keine Auffälligkeiten.
> Wird der PC sehr warm?
> Hast Du *3* Grafikkarten MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ventus eingebaut?
> 
> ...



Ich habe* eine* 3080 eingebaut 
Das ist HW-Monitor während ich spiele:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ich irgendwie testen, ob der RAM defekt ist?
Aber eigentlich kann das nicht sein... der ist ja nagelneu..


----------



## Atma (16. Januar 2021)

Trotz 360er AIO 70°C+ beim Zocken. Ist das normal für Zen 3?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2021)

Da die Hardware nichts auffälliges zeigt, sollte man mal das Spiel neu installieren sagen die Internetquellen.


----------



## Rengob (16. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da die Hardware nichts auffälliges zeigt, sollte man mal das Spiel neu installieren sagen die Internetquellen.


Habe ich bei meiner Auflistung vergessen zu ergänzen... habe ich bereits 2x gemacht.
Hat leider nichts geändert.


Atma schrieb:


> Trotz 360er AIO 70°C+ beim Zocken. Ist das normal für Zen 3?


Scheinbar...


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2021)

Ich kenne mich leider nicht mit dem Spiel aus.

Hast Du mal den RAM auf 2133MHz gestellt?
Das hilft manchmal bei Vollbestückung.


----------



## Rengob (16. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich leider nicht mit dem Spiel aus.
> 
> Hast Du mal den RAM auf 2133MHz gestellt?
> Das hilft manchmal bei Vollbestückung.


Also das Overclocking des RAMs deaktivieren meinst du?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2021)

Rengob schrieb:


> Also das Overclocking des RAMs deaktivieren meinst du?


Ja.

Was passiert, wen Du die Spieleeinstellungen änderst?
Der Rechner hängt da ziemlich in den Seilen - CPU 100% und GPU 98% Auslastung.


----------



## Rengob (17. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Was passiert, wen Du die Spieleeinstellungen änderst?
> Der Rechner hängt da ziemlich in den Seilen - CPU 100% und GPU 98% Auslastung.


Ausprobiert... ist trotzdem abgestürzt. Hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Pommes80 (17. Januar 2021)

Habe den Fehler auch seit ein paar Tagen vorher lief es ohne Probleme und plötzliche alles 2-4  Runden stürtzt es ab...

Habe auch Hardware oder Softwaremäßig nichts geändert kam einfach so genauso wie random Grafikfehler die nur in COD auftreten in MW wie in CW alles andere läuft einwandfrei...

ich suche die Lösung aber auch nicht mehr dafür bei den Game ist eh alles zu spät ich warte jetzt noch auf einem Patch sollte es sich dann nicht ändern fliegt das Game von der SSD und ich freue mich über ganz viel freien Speicher


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2021)

Atma schrieb:


> Trotz 360er AIO 70°C+ beim Zocken. Ist das normal für Zen 3?


Warum nicht? Eine Wasserkühlung  ist im Prinzip auch eine Luftkühlung, denn je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter wird auch die Wassertemperatur ausfallen und ohne custom Loop mit entsprechender Fläche an Radiatoren wird die Wassertemperatur auch eine bestimmte Temperatur erreichen und so auch die CPU-Temperatur entsprechend ausfallen. Ganz davon abgesehen das auch die Position wo ein Radiator verbaut wurde auch ausschlaggebend ist.

Vorne verbaut wird die Grafikkarte warme Luft bekommen und wird ein paar Grad höher aus fallen und oben verbaut bekommt der Radiator statt Raumtemperatur die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse zu kühlen und wenn dann noch eine Grafikkarte unter Last ihre Hitze ins Gehäuse abführt wird sich dieses auch erheblich auf die Wassertemperatur mit auswirken. Denn egal ob mit Luft oder Wasser gekühlt, die Umgebungstemperatur ist immer Ausschlaggebend wie gut herunter gekühlt werden kann.

Ganz davon abgesehen das sich Prozessoren selbst mit einem custom Loop schwer kühlen lassen und so eine AIO meist eher mehr optische Vorteile bring. Macht halt ein Unterschied ob ein dicker fetter Luftkühler alles versperrt oder solch eine AIO platzsparender ist und alles jederzeit besser erreicht werden kann. Das Wasser selbst kann die Wärme besser aufnehmen und weiter transportieren, aber selbst Wasser muss am ende über ein Radiator wieder herunter gekühlt werden. Ein Radiator nennt sich daher auch nicht Grund als Wärmetauscher. Wärme wird vom Wasser auf die Lamellen des Radiator übertragen und diese werden durch die Luft was hindurchströmt wieder abgekühlt. Im Grunde nichts anderes was bei einem Luftkühler auch ist. Mit eine Wasserkühlung halt mit dem Vorteil das mit entsprechender Fläche mehr Wärme abführen werden kann und dadurch kühler und auch leiser werden kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Januar 2021)

Rengob schrieb:


> Ausprobiert... ist trotzdem abgestürzt. Hat nichts gebracht.


Ändern sich die Werte bei CPU- und GPU-Auslastung?


----------



## Atma (18. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Eine Wasserkühlung  ist im Prinzip auch eine Luftkühlung, denn je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter wird auch die Wassertemperatur ausfallen und ohne custom Loop mit entsprechender Fläche an Radiatoren wird die Wassertemperatur auch eine bestimmte Temperatur erreichen und so auch die CPU-Temperatur entsprechend ausfallen. Ganz davon abgesehen das auch die Position wo ein Radiator verbaut wurde auch ausschlaggebend ist.
> 
> Vorne verbaut wird die Grafikkarte warme Luft bekommen und wird ein paar Grad höher aus fallen und oben verbaut bekommt der Radiator statt Raumtemperatur die Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse zu kühlen und wenn dann noch eine Grafikkarte unter Last ihre Hitze ins Gehäuse abführt wird sich ...


Keine Ahnung warum du mit so einem Roman antworten musst, aber nur so viel: Mein übertakteter i9-10980XE mit 4,5 GHz All Core wird dank der Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 AIO *nicht mal **annähernd* so heiß beim Gaming, selbst bei sehr rechenintensiven Games wie CP 2077 mit RT. Und das obwohl es sich dabei um Cascade Lake-X handelt, der laut dem allgemeinen Tenor nichts kann außer heizen. Erst in enorm anspruchsvollen Situationen wie Cinebench R23 erreicht er über 70°C, dabei genehmigt er sich aber auch 300W.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (27. Februar 2021)

Ich hab genau das selbe Problem. Ständig stürzt das Spiel ab. 

Call of duty ist einfach nur schmutz. Ich habe alles probiert, aber bekomme es nicht ans laufen.


----------



## ak58 (16. März 2021)

also es hört sich vielleicht komisch an ich hatte die selben probleme und habe mit msi afterburner das powertarget der graka runtergesetzt auf 85% . auch bei 90% hatte ich keine probleme.
ich habe das in einem Forum auf reddit gelesen und es hat halt tatsächlich funktioniert, eventuell könnte das dir helfen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2021)

Mittlerweile habe ich eine 3080 Grafikkarte verbaut und wie zuvor mit meiner 2080 Super habe ich im Spiel keinerlei Probleme. Natürlich musste ich auch mein Netzteil austauschen, weil die 3080 Grafikkarte höhere Lastspitzen verursacht und mein altes 550 Watt Netzteil dazu nicht mehr ausgereicht hat. Denn mein neues Netzteil war nicht sofort da und in den paar Tagen wo ich es mit weniger Power Limit versuchte ist während des Spiels auch mein Rechner ausgegangen. Mit dem neuen 850 Watt Netzteil läuft es nun problemlos.


----------



## JessieKassulke (16. Juli 2021)

Sie können die in diesem Artikel beschriebenen Schritte einmal ausprobieren. Und dies liegt wahrscheinlich an defekten Registrierungsdateien.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2021)

Hatte auch solch ein Fehler, in meinem Fall habe ich das Verzeichnis dazu unter Dokumente gelöscht. Wird nach dem nächsten Start des Spiels neu angelegt. Einige Einstellungen müssten dann nach dem ersten Start neu gesetzt werden.

Allerdings hatte ich das Problem nur in diesem Spiel.


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2021)

Atma schrieb:


> Trotz 360er AIO 70°C+ beim Zocken. Ist das normal für Zen 3?


Ja, das ist ganz normal.

Ich würde erst mal in der Ereignisanzeige gucken ob dort unter "Windows-Protokolle" -> "System" Fehler erkennbar sind während das Spiel abstürzt. Dort taucht auch die Meldung auf, wenn z.B. der Nvidia Treiber abstürzt.


----------



## Atma (16. Juli 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ganz normal.
> 
> Ich würde erst mal in der Ereignisanzeige gucken ob dort unter "Windows-Protokolle" -> "System" Fehler erkennbar sind während das Spiel abstürzt. Dort taucht auch die Meldung auf, wenn z.B. der Nvidia Treiber abstürzt.


Auf einen 4 Monate alten Thread antworten. Kannst stolz auf dich sein ...


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2021)

Atma schrieb:


> Auf einen 4 Monate alten Thread antworten. Kannst stolz auf dich sein ...


Huch, ich habe nur auf das Alter des letzten Beitrages geachtet.


----------



## Rengob (10. November 2021)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich habe mein Mainboard eingeschickt gehabt, habe ein neues bekommen und nie wieder abstüze gehabt. Gut nie wieder ist gelogen, denn COD Cold War stürzte paar mal nach einen Treiberupdate der GraKa ab... aber ansonsten  nie wieder Probleme gehabt. Thread kann gerne geschlossen werden.
Danke für all eure Anregungen und Hilfen!


----------

